# Crate Size



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Our house crate is a 36" and looks like it will last for a long time (unless Dexter grows into a giant !)

I've decided that Dexter is to travel in the boot - often there are 3 kids or more in my car so I think a crate would be good. I have an espace but I don't want the boot to be full of dog as need space for shopping, wellies, kits etc So I need to know the smallest size crate that would be ok for an adult cockapoo.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We have Lolly in her 30" crate (which was the one she was in as a young puppy) It goes in length ways so only takes up half our boot. She can stand up, turn round and lie down in it. She can even jump into it from the ground and seems fine and happy to go into it.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We have Lolly in her 30" crate (which was the one she was in as a young puppy) It goes in length ways so only takes up half our boot. She can stand up, turn round and lie down in it. She can even jump into it from the ground and seems fine and happy to go into it.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We have Lolly in her 30" crate (which was the one she was in as a young puppy) It goes in length ways so only takes up half our boot. She can stand up, turn round and lie down in it. She can even jump into it from the ground and seems fine and happy to go into it.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I obviously needed to say that 3 times!!!!!!! The forum is running really slow for me tonight and I must have hit post reply too many times with impatience!!! Does anyone know how to delete a post?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I obviously needed to say that 3 times!!!!!!! The forum is running really slow for me tonight and I must have hit post reply too many times with impatience!!! Does anyone know how to delete a post?


that happens to me too sometimes


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi Lisa. There are some crates that are designed specifically for car boots. This might be useful space wise. www.petplanet.co.uk have a big selection of crates and they are very reasonable priced.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine hate to be crated in the car. The boot is too far away from me. They both lie quietly on the back seat on a blanket where they can see me.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Mine hate to be crated in the car. The boot is too far away from me. They both lie quietly on the back seat on a blanket where they can see me.


Lolly wasn't in the boot at first. God she cried when on the front seat just while I walked round the car to get her out or get myself in at first  We had a smaller soft crate when she was a puppy which started strapped into the front passenger seat, then when she was more confident, on the back seat and then once when the car was really full we had to put her in the boot and she was fine so we kept with that.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has a 24 inch crate which should be big enough as she is probably now nearly fully grown size wise and she can stand up and turn round with ease. I have it on the folded down split rear seat so she can see me but plenty of room for shopping no kids though! It is secured to designated attachment points to stop it flying forward in the event of a collision (hope I never need to try that out!)


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Mine hate to be crated in the car. The boot is too far away from me. They both lie quietly on the back seat on a blanket where they can see me.


Don't want to be a party pooper but if you have a sudden stop they could be thrown forward with tremendous force causing you and them serious injury, please don't take this as a criticisum but after 30yrs in the police I have seen many horrific accidents made worse by loose objects on the rear seats.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Completely agree Sue - That's why Lolly is always crated in the car. A car harness or clip does the job too!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Don't want to be a party pooper but if you have a sudden stop they could be thrown forward with tremendous force causing you and them serious injury, please don't take this as a criticisum but after 30yrs in the police I have seen many horrific accidents made worse by loose objects on the rear seats.


No you aren't a party pooper, they both have harnesses that fasten to the seat belt.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie has the whole back seat to herself. She is harnessed in and has a long vet bed to try and keep the car clean - haha, whole car is filthy !


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Just to add when I got my Cairn in the mid eighties he soon learnt to sit at least a foot behind the edge of the back seat when it was down as he ended up in the footwell too many times! Unfortunatley you do not need to be at fault in an accident to get the serious result of an accident. There is research which will describe the velocity of rear seat passengers in collisions which is truley shocking. I know we all think this will not happen to us but do not forget you have no control over the other party. My mother allways said I was too careful but dad was a Royal Marine and instilled in me the need to risk asses any situation as a mistake could end up with someone dead! Maybe I need to do a bit of both! And chill out a bit!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I have to have a harness for my two, hubby's driving is a lot to be desired sometimes- when he is pretending to be a boy- racer both my 'poos would end up on the floor!


----------



## Viv (Nov 18, 2011)

I've an astra estate but the back part is one huge crate for my 2 boxers then inca has a small crate on the back seat.Not much room for anything else!! Mine all love their crates & I find it reassuring knowing they're safe.


----------

